# Going out



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm hearing a lot about taking extra fuel. What do you guys recommend using to take the fuel. I've seen these strap down fuel bladders. Is that what you use? What's the best way to load on some extra fuel without dropping another thousand for a fancy bag? Or, if that's the only option, what brand and size do you recommend for the money? I have a 21 foot Cape Horn and I've been planning to venture further out once I get more comfortable with the boat. I've been out several times in the past few weeks with no problems so I'm thinking about going for it soon.. I started at about 10 miles and have been gradually increasing the distance. The furthest I've gone was about 40 miles and I still had about a half tank when I got back. 



I've been 75 miles in a 21' Contender and it got rough as hell on the ride back but we made it with no problems. A few years ago a buddy bought the boat and neither of us had a clue of the potential dangers. Now, I've learned how dumb that was but I did learn a lot from the trip and have experienced long distances and rough seas in a boat the same size as mine and feel pretty comfortable that it can be done with no problems as long as the boat is seaworthy. So, I've been field testing my boat to insure it's reliable enough to do what I want it to do and I feel like it is. The worst malfunction has been a battery cable snapped but I fixed that in 2 mins and fished the rest of the day. Before I go, I would like to be able to load on more gas just incase. 



What do you recommend?


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I started out with a 28 gallonabove deck tank in front of the console. I plumbed it into the fuel system under the deck with a Y valve so I can isolate it and use it first. I have a step up configuration in the bow with an access hatch in the side of thestep. I drilled a hole just large enough to run the fuel line through the hatch. I then added the fuel tank fitting and connected it top the tank.It hooks up with a quick disconnect so it doesn't have to go on every outing. Later I added a 13 gallon tank and can take it, the other one, or both. Keep in mind the weight factor and trim up a little when heading out. Use the auxillary tanks first to lighten the load on the front. If I was going to do it over I would go with several smaller tanks. As you venture further offshore you can add them as anticipated For shorter runs you wouldn't have to have so much weight in the bow.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

In that boat I advise using new, or in brand new condition, 6 gallon diesel jugs or 5 gal gas jugs depending on which shape etc fits the best where you want them. I also advise calculating how much you bring and as soon as you are sure 110% of that has been burned then stop dump the jugs asap. Then put 1/2 gallon or so sea water and a squirt of dawn in each jug to kill the fumes. Clean and rinse once on the hill and ready to go again. We hused to carry up to (20) 5gal jugs on my Grady white sailfish. They fit perfect in the walkaround and once empty could be strapped up on the t-top and out of the way. Cheap, safe, and should not take many to even double your fuel capacity. Also, shall one malfunction somehow (bust etc) your eggs are not all in one basket or the fuel is not all in your bomb , I mean bildge!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Flowscan


----------

